# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Zeigt her eure Radtransporter ...

## Lordz

Postet hier eure Autos mit denen ihr eure Bikes transpotierts !!!


Viel spaß !!

----------


## Marvin Tille

wenn man kein eigenes "Automobil" hat wat dann ?  dat von den Eldern  :Confused:      Räder werden ja auch damit transportiert  :Mr. Orange:

----------


## dört

ok .... mein roadtrip-mobil  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Lordz

goil

Ja alles her , hab ja selber auch noch keines , nimm auch immer des vom Papa !!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## JackTheRipper

hier mein transporter:
www.korntravel.de/Fuesse.JPG

----------


## trauco

hm, hab zwar erst ab jänner meinen schein aber schon mal im vorraus die zukünftigen bike mobile...

an den bus kommt noch ein anhänger für die bikes und parts damit is es dann perfekt für roadtrips, für dei eintägigen sachen der kleine mit dem baumax radträger  :Big Grin: 

i freu mi scho auf die erte ausfahrt ohne eltern  :Big Grin: 

lg

----------


## Marvin Tille

zu Fuß ?
dann doch wohl lieber das Radel  :Wink:    nur so als Tipp  :Exclaim:   :Wall Bash:

----------


## trauco

man darf doch noch träumen...www.stevejohnsonracing.com/sale.htm  :Wink: lg

----------


## JackTheRipper

> zu Fuß ?
> dann doch wohl lieber das Radel    nur so als Tipp


aja...und wie wird dein radl angetrieben wenn ich fragen darf? elektromotor?

mein eigentlicher transporter...der grüne unterm regenbogen. oder "noch" der meiner eltern.

----------


## Marvin Tille

> aja...und wie wird dein radl angetrieben wenn ich fragen darf? elektromotor?



ne benzin  :Evil:   :Way To Go:

----------


## fahne

> man darf doch noch träumen...
> 
> www.stevejohnsonracing.com/sale.htm


und was willste damit transportieren? eine fregatte?

----------


## Lordz

motocross +g+

----------


## fahne

schon klar, wollte bloss auf die fürs fahrrad völlig überzogene größe anspielen  :Smile:  

die hütte dahinter wär auch nich schlecht

----------


## Lordz

naja wenn die fangemeinde mitkommt , dann sollte schon ausreichend platz vorhanden sein ! :Mr. Yellow:   :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## dolcho

fahne...du vergisst die Bierfässer die brauchen Platz...
und natürlcih die ganzen Ersatzgabeln / Rahmen die man so braucht pro Tag  :Smile: 

achja...oder gleich in der Richtung:
www.stevebruhn.com/News06/SX16/TFS_8464.jpg

----------


## bAd_taSte

Wie brutal geht ihr denn mit euren Bikes um??  :EEK!:  ts ts ts...
So muss das:  :Wink:

----------


## mankra

Heute bei einem Tuningtreffen gesehen, soetwas hat auch Stil:

----------


## Marvin Tille

die Felgen passen mal voll dazu  :Wink:  
GEIL  :EEK!:

----------


## incredibledave

heckmotor-vw nur mit aggregat aus zuffenhausen !

porsche war in den 80ern die erste firma die den bulli mit leistung ausgestattet hat. bei den testfahhrten in marokko kamen die supportwagen aus wolfsburg nicht mit  :Wink: 

aber schönes auto  :Smile:

----------


## matthias

nur mal so ne frage, evtl kenn des ding ja wer und kann mir dazu was sagen  :Wink: 
nachdem meine mutter mei kupplung endgültig gekillt hat und ich soweiso demnächst a neues mobil gebraucht hätte, könnt ich jetzt sehhhr günstig an folgendes kommen:

Lancia Phedra Emblema 2,2 JTD 16V DPF
Diesel , 2179 ccm, 128 PS

Kilometerstand 	ca.70.000 km     

kennt wer des ding ca.? wie zuverlässig is lancia allgemein, bekannte rostprobleme?

wär cool wenn da wer was wissen würd  :Smile:

----------


## 4x_racer

ich habe einen oberpimp radstransporter  :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:  


eisenbahn.egghof.com/file-768370.jpg





größer als alles andere !!

perfekt für chicks  :Peace:   :Rock: 

leider sind da auch viele pensionisten drinnen, bald aber hab ich einen türsteher  :Big Grin:

----------


## Brody

> ich habe einen oberpimp radstransporter   
> 
> 
> eisenbahn.egghof.com/file-768370.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wenn man damit auch im gelände voran kommen würde und nicht an die schiene gebunden wär sicher sehr fein :Wink:

----------


## 4x_racer

> wenn man damit auch im gelände voran kommen würde und nicht an die schiene gebunden wär sicher sehr fein

 
jaja du bist ja nur neidisch weil ich so einen pimp radtransporter habe  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Biker753

Und wenn die nicht die ganze zeit eingehn würden wärens auch eine lohnende investition der öbb gwesen!

----------


## mankra

Ein paar Fotos von heute Nachmittag vom US Cartreffen in Graz.
Fotos sind ohne Nachbearbeitung, nur schnell hochgeladen.

www.bikestore.cc/fotos.php?info_id=4

Da wären schon ein paar brauchbare Fahrzeuge dabei, RAMs in Hülle und Fülle, Hummer H1 (nicht fotografiert, kam erst später) Chevi Avalanche und Silverados, GMC Seria, etc. etc.

----------


## Cru Jones

Mir kam vor Kurzem ein Ford F650 entgegen, ein unglaubliches Ungetüm, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man den in der Schweiz überhaupt zulassen kann.

----------


## mankra

Hab ich noch nie gesehen.
Vor einigen Wochen war ein Bericht in der Autobild, unterwegs mit dem F650 in München Innenstadt. Geiger Importiert diesen nach Europa.

----------


## DasMatti

Vor mir ist in Dachau mal eine 650er gfahren, der war aber potthässlich, weil er hinten ne zwillingsbereift war  :Embarrassment:  wozu nur?
Bei den Amis is ja das lustige das die Pickups unter der Rubrik Lorrys oder so laufen - dh für die gelten fast keine Zulassungsbestimmungen, noch weniger wie normal für Amerika  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cru Jones

Der, der mir entgegen gekomen ist war auch zwillingsbereift, bei 5.9 Tonnen vielleicht auch sinnvoll. War wohl noch die etwas längere Version als beim Autobild, zumindest hats so ausgeschaut, vielleicht auch weil er keine Ladefläche, sondern Passagierraum hatte so wie der hier: www.luxurylaunches.com/entry_...rtruck-xuv.jpg

----------


## mankra

Geiles Gefährt, wäre als Radtransporter schon überlegenswert:
1.Platz für wahrscheinlich bis zu 9 Personen + Räder (wenn man etwas schlichtet, dürften sich 9 Räder quer hinter der 3 Sitzreihe Platzhaben.
2. Bei 9 Leuten, sehr Ökonomisch (Schätze auf 3 Liter/Km pro Persion, also 3-4 x sparsamer, wenn ich allein mit dem Multivan wohinfahre)
3. Muß man sich keine Sorgen machen, in der Wiese zu parken und beginnt stark zu regnen, daß man rausgeschleppt werden muß.
4. Robuste LKW Technik, ausgelegt für 1.000.000km oder mehr

Also, da muß man doch zuschlagen  :Twisted:   :Twisted:  

Wie man sieht, man kann sich alles schönreden.

----------


## flying circus

> Wie man sieht, man kann sich alles schönreden.

 des schon....aber ich müsst ihn mir schönsaufen auch noch :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## DasMatti

LKW Technik schön und gut, aber du darfst nicht vergessen das der Motor aus Amerika kommt  :Twisted:

----------


## georg

Wie ich in Detroit bei Ford war, hab ich mir die Superduty Pickups angesehen. www.fordvehicles.com/trucks/superduty/ Die haben weniger Platz als ein bei uns üblicher Transporter in der Langausführung. Also eher uninteressant. Auch die Geländegängigkeit ist bei den Radstand kein Argument mehr. Auch bei uns kannst du auf einem Transporter eine Sattelausführung haben, also selbst diese recht unwahrscheinliche Variante fliegt raus.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Also imho nur was für Freaks die beim Auto das Hirn abdrehen.  :Devil: 
Der einzige Vorteil den die Amis haben: Die Europäer werden nie lernen vernünftige Becher- und Flaschenhalter einzubauen. Diese Bemerkung meinerseits hat übrigens die Techniker bei Ford sehr amüsiert.  :Big Grin:

----------


## gamml

> Die Europäer werden nie lernen vernünftige Becher- und *Flaschenhalter* einzubauen.



Ach was so schlecht Sitze baun die Europäer auch wieder nicht  :Twisted:   :Mr Purple:   :Mr. Blue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:  


lg kle

----------


## DasMatti

ganz schön günstig da drüben - 22000 sind nich übel für das Auto.
Vergleichbares kostet in Deutschland mindestens zwei mal so viel  :Big Grin:

----------


## mankra

Ist leider normal, nach Österreich mit Nova und ÖKO Nova muß man mit mehr als 100% Aufpreis rechnen.

----------


## grisch

Zum Thema "fette us pick up's"
aktuelle Zahlen aus Amerika:
Verkaufsrückgänge bei z.B. Ford F150 -30%, Dodge Durango -70%, GM Trailblazer -45% usw.
Bin zwar auch ein Ami fan und überlege mir gerade einen 70er chevy silverado zu gönnen, aber bei heutigen treibstoff preisen und kampagnen von diversen umwelt organisationen und lobbies haben' s es sogar schon im geburtsland dieser karren gechecked, dass es nicht mehr so angebracht ist.

----------


## bern

> Zum Thema "fette us pick up's"
> aktuelle Zahlen aus Amerika:
> Verkaufsrückgänge bei z.B. Ford F150 -30%, Dodge Durango -70%, GM Trailblazer -45% usw.
> Bin zwar auch ein Ami fan und überlege mir gerade einen 70er chevy silverado zu gönnen, aber bei heutigen treibstoff preisen und kampagnen von diversen umwelt organisationen und lobbies haben' s es sogar schon im geburtsland dieser karren gechecked, dass es nicht mehr so angebracht ist.


Ist alles eine Frage der Kilometerleistung. Als Daily Driver fraglich, bzw. schwer finanzierbar, aber dass ich auf 1500 km im Jahr auf 8 Freunde unter der Haube verzichte, muss einiges geschehen.

----------


## mAsKeD

> Ist alles eine Frage der Kilometerleistung. Als Daily Driver fraglich, bzw. schwer finanzierbar, aber dass ich auf 1500 km im Jahr auf 8 Freunde unter der Haube verzichte, muss einiges geschehen.


1500? die fahr ich alleine in einem monat manchmal sogar in einem halben

----------


## bern

> 1500? die fahr ich alleine in einem monat manchmal sogar in einem halben


Falsch verstanden, bzw schlecht ausgedrückt. Mit dem Spaßauto 1500, mit dem anderen 25000km.

----------


## georg

> 1500? die fahr ich alleine in einem monat manchmal sogar in einem halben


 Mach ma an Schwanzvergleich? Fahr ich pro Woche..  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:  Naja, auch nur derzeit, nicht übers ganze Jahr gesehen.



> 8 Freunde unter der Haube


 Anzahl der Häferln ist für mich komplett unwichtig.. ich brauch einen leisen, also fast unhörbaren Motor der genug Leistung hat um mich mit einer Reisegeschwindigkeit von 140-160km/h ohne Probleme über jede Autobahnsteigung bringt und dabei nicht mehr als 6l braucht. Das ist alles.

----------


## grisch

> Mach ma an Schwanzvergleich? Fahr ich pro Woche..   Naja, auch nur derzeit, nicht übers ganze Jahr gesehen.
>  Anzahl der Häferln ist für mich komplett unwichtig.. ich brauch einen leisen, also fast unhörbaren Motor der genug Leistung hat um mich mit einer Reisegeschwindigkeit von 140-160km/h ohne Probleme über jede Autobahnsteigung bringt und dabei nicht mehr als 6l braucht. Das ist alles.


Da muss man eh klar unterscheiden bzw. trennen zwischen Berufs-PKW und Freizeit bzw. Spaß- 2.PKW! Bei uns würde wohl keiner so verrückt sein und mit einem fetten US V8 seine Aussendienst Touren bewältigen, oder?
Wenn man sich so ein Spaßmobil nebenbei leisten kann, fährt man es höchsten ein paar tausend km pro jahr, da kann das gerät dann schon mal ruhig ein bisschen lauter innen sein, sonores V8 gebrabbel und geblubber halt, YES!!

----------


## flo

Nicht ganz so fett und kräftig, im ausgleich dafür aber sehr laut - das mobil, mit dem ich im sommer mit einem freund zwei wochen auf downhill-roadtrip durch österreich unterwegs war.

----------


## grisch

> Nicht ganz so fett und kräftig, im ausgleich dafür aber sehr laut - das mobil, mit dem ich im sommer mit einem freund zwei wochen auf downhill-roadtrip durch österreich unterwegs war.


jup, eine wahre schönheit  :Big Grin:

----------


## mastamain

mit dem war ich immer unterwegs  :Wink:

----------


## mankra

Zwar nicht den Praktikabilitätspreis, aber den Coolnesspreis unter den Radtransportern bekommt von mir Mastamind.
Was ist das für ein Wagen?

Mich würde es jucken, einen Pickup zu holen. Vorsteuerabzugsfähig, vernünftige Motorisierung (leider wird VW nie einen kräftigen Diesel fürn Multivan herausbringen), schaut lässig aus.
Dieser wäre gerade zu haben:
www.bikestore.cc/fotos/2008_U...Treffen014.JPG
GMC ist innen auch sehr fein ausgestattet.
Verbrauch wäre mir fast egal, da ich keine 10.000km zusammenbringe derzeit. 
Aber in Wirklichkeit sind PickUps meinst unpraktischer als geschlossene Busse und ich muß mal mit so einem Auto fahren. Fürchte, das ein großer Teil der Mehrleistung im Antrieb und Gewicht verloren geht.

----------


## mAsKeD

aber es gibt doch einen vw bus mit ca 170 diesel ps oder irre ich mich da weil so einen haben wir in der arbeit glaub ich

----------


## mastamain

> Zwar nicht den Praktikabilitätspreis, aber den Coolnesspreis unter den Radtransportern bekommt von mir Mastamind.
> Was ist das für ein Wagen?


das ist ein 1971er ford taunus coupé - aufgefallen sind wir damit überall  :Mr. Orange:

----------


## mankra

> aber es gibt doch einen vw bus mit ca 170 diesel ps oder irre ich mich da weil so einen haben wir in der arbeit glaub ich


Den hab ich, als Multivan. 174 PS auf 2400kg.....Bißerl mehr würde net schaden :Wink:   :Wink: 
Ein Taunus ist das? Hätte ich nicht erkannt.

----------


## georg

> Fürchte, das ein großer Teil der Mehrleistung im Antrieb und Gewicht verloren geht.


 Du darfst auch nicht vergessen, die amerik. hp werden an der Kurbelwelle gemessen, ohne Aggregate, ohne Getriebe. In Europa wird gilt die Abtriebswelle inkl. Aggregate und Geriebe. Da fällt auch noch was weg von den Amips.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Pickup bin ich nur im Gelände gefahren, daher kann i nix dazu sagen wie die wirklich gehen. Ich hab halt irgendwie das Gefühl, dass das mächtige Gebrüll des Motors irgendwo zwischen Motor und Rädern verloren geht.  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> Wenn man sich so ein Spaßmobil nebenbei leisten kann, fährt man es höchsten ein paar tausend km pro jahr, da kann das gerät dann schon mal ruhig ein bisschen lauter innen sein, sonores V8 gebrabbel und geblubber halt, YES!!


 NO!! Für mich ist das Lärmbelästigung egal ob Freizeit oder Beruf, wobei es zumindest besser ist als die deppaten Motorräder die mir wirklich nur am Zeiger gehen.

----------


## mAsKeD

> Den hab ich, als Multivan. 174 PS auf 2400kg.....Bißerl mehr würde net schaden 
> Ein Taunus ist das? Hätte ich nicht erkannt.



naja dann bist wohl andere standarts gewohnt  :Smile:

----------


## mankra

174 PS in einem 1400kg PKW sind schon in Ordnung, bei 2400kg ausreichend, aber könnte auch mehr sein. 
Leider hat VW den geplanten 3.0 Liter Motor gecancelt und den R5 raufzuchippen ist nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert, die Zylinderabstände sind recht gering, der Turbolader anfällig.
@Georg
Ein Bekannter von mir hatte einen Avalanche. Hat immer davon geschwärmt, hab dann mal näher übers Auto gesprochen, Super Komfort, AB ab 150 anstrengend zu fahren........ Also nix für höhere Reiseschnitte.
Ich muß mal soetwas fahren, wahrscheinlich bin ich dann eh geheilt davon.

----------


## flying circus

bekomm vl am freitag einen neuen radltransporter...oder einen 2ten..wie man´s nehmen will :Big Grin:  

cgi.ebay.at/Land-Rover-Serie-...922116001r4262

kommt dann noch ein stoffdach drauf, oder ich fahr ganz ohne dach und größere reifen müssten auch drauf :Smile: 

is dann der 3te land rover defender in unserm haus^^

----------


## Cru Jones

Bei mir wurde auch ein neuer Radtransporter fällig:

----------


## The REVO G

i glaub i hab mein nächsten bike transporter gfunden

hat schon sein reitz

the revo g

----------


## robert

Naja is halt einfach ein Chevrolet Colorado auf dem nem Hummer Hütte montiert wurde. Der einzige Hummer is für mich immernoch der H1.

----------


## mankra

Dazu fesche Räder dazu.

Der H1 wäre mir allzuwenig Alltagstauglich.
Der H2 ginge schon.
Die Hummerpreise sind eh im freien Fall.

----------


## Marvin Tille

H1 lackiert mit "Militärlack" (gibts das eig. oder is das nur nen Werbename?) in schwarz oder Tarn is das einzig Wahre.
Nen Wolf währe aber auch nett  :Twisted:

----------


## robert

Humvee Militärversion
Hummer Zivil

----------


## klana_radikala

3l v6 bi-turbo
245ps
660nm

und mehr als genügend platz für bike und co

geliefert wird im märz

----------


## mankra

Als 18jähriger als Anfänger Auto schon ganz OK, Respekt.

Hier gäbe es ganz interressante Lösungen:
www.stahl-exclusiv.de/Renntransport/index.htm

----------


## stephan-

Glückwunsch zum Angeberauto  :Big Grin:

----------


## gilledelatourette

wie kann man sich mit 18 sowas leisten ?  :Confused:

----------


## m-piredriver

und warum hatta englische kennzeichen?

----------


## mankra

Lesen bildet:



> geliefert wird im märz

----------


## klana_radikala

karriere beim heer.

bis märz werden noch einige übungen und einsätze folgen

----------


## m-piredriver

Lesen bildet:
Zitat:
Zitat von klana_radikala Post anzeigen
geliefert wird im märz


Und will er dann mitm Rechtslenker rumfahren? is ja auch blöd beim mc-drive:-)

----------


## schnur

> Und will er dann mitm Rechtslenker rumfahren? is ja auch blöd beim mc-drive:-)


es gibt ja immer zwei richtungen beim mcdrive :Mr. Brown:

----------


## mankra

> Und will er dann mitm Rechtslenker rumfahren? is ja auch blöd beim mc-drive:-)


Für die Langsamen: Er wird auch nicht mit englischer Nummer fahren, ist ein Symbolfoto von der Karre.

----------


## pagey

krasses gerät .. wusste garned dass man mit rumballern so reich wird  :Smile: 

glaub ich hätt mir um das geld aber eher das multivan topmodell gekauft  :EEK!:

----------


## m-piredriver

dann wieder zum eigtl. thread:

VW T3 Syncro, fast 20 Jahre alt, wird nur noch im Sommer bewegt.

----------


## pAz

für die dies noch nicht kennen mein und kev sei bikemobil:

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...2499-sl-p.html

bzw. heuer sah er so aus:

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...2499-sl-p.html

aufkleber müssen aber schon wieder gewechselt werden  :Wink:

----------


## Judge

meine Mama fährt uns immer mim Pferdeanhänger

----------


## herbert

> ok .... mein roadtrip-mobil


Was hast du da genau für´n Auto??

----------


## herbert

> So, anbei mal mein bike transporter. unauffällig aber nicht unpraktisch. 4 DH Bikes mit Doppelbrücke passen rein.


Was hastn da genau fürn Auto?

----------


## grisch

> Was hastn da genau fürn Auto?


was zitierst du da bitte? sind ja threads aus dem jahre schnee  :EEK!:

----------


## degoe

meine beide,eins fur Tages Trips und alles andere außer biken,und eine fürs rennen Fahren und mehr tägige Trips...Der zweite muss noch beklebt werden,hab ihm erst zeit kurze.

----------


## Laubfrosch

nice sachen dabei. 
von meinem "bulli" gibts auch bilder sobald er aus dem lager, danach hebebühne usw. raus ist und auf der straße steht.

----------


## yeah!!!



----------


## mankra

In echt wär so ein GMC schon OK. Vernünftigen Motor rein...

----------


## yeah!!!

457 Chevy Big Block mit 500 starken Jungs,  

Hab meinen schwarzen G20 leider verkaufen müssen,  :Cry: 

Hatte ein Hochdach und somit jede Menge Platz für Bikes und Leute.

Wer oft in Leogang ist, hat ihn vielleicht schon gesehen.


Schau mich gerade um, für einen neuen.......
tendiere eher zu Ford Economy Line oder Dodge Wagon

----------


## syrocool

mein ein und alles: www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...t=t.5344624383

----------


## pyrosteiner

Mein neues Bikeparkmobil... passt super für Bike- und Motocrossroadtrips:

https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...user-2960.html

----------


## syrocool



----------


## Laubfrosch

nicht nur Radtransporter, er ist auch Hobby und Leidenschaft geworden.... 
Momentan wird der Innenausbau modernisiert und gepimpt... pornopalast...

sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._4237451_n.jpg

----------


## pyrosteiner

> nicht nur Radtransporter, er ist auch Hobby und Leidenschaft geworden.... 
> Momentan wird der Innenausbau modernisiert und gepimpt... pornopalast...
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._4237451_n.jpg



Hoho, da verbraucht ja die Flutlichtanlage die halbe Motorleistung....   :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

du meinst nicht etwa meiner fernlaser auf der stoßstange oder?  :Big Grin:   
jetzt übern winter wird erstmal innen gepimpt... nächsten winter dann nochmal farbe wechseln, und evtl nochmal n anderen motor + paar äusserlichkeiten......

----------


## pyrosteiner

> du meinst nicht etwa meiner fernlaser auf der stoßstange oder?


Scotty, beam mich weg...   :Smile:

----------


## mankra

In einem anderen Forum gefunden, für den einen oder anderen eventuell auch eine Alternative:
www.dream-boxx.de/index.html
Kann man natürlich auch aus einem normalen Koffer-Anhänger selber basteln.

----------


## grisch

> In einem anderen Forum gefunden, für den einen oder anderen eventuell auch eine Alternative:
> www.dream-boxx.de/index.html
> Kann man natürlich auch aus einem normalen Koffer-Anhänger selber basteln.


witziges ding. für firmenwagen fahrer, wie mich, wärs a option.

----------


## mankra

Ein Bekannter von mir, JetSki Fahrer auch Firmenwagenfahrer mit Privatnutzung, hat sich in Ungarn unten um einen Spotpreis einen größeren Kofferanhänger gekauft und verdammt geil ausgebaut:
Hinten die Garage für 2 Jetskies, da diese nicht so hoch sind, oberhalb genügend Platz für die Betten und Vorne ca 1,5 x 1,5m Bereich zum umziehen, kleine Kochnische. Zwar alle rudimentär, aber ausreichend.

----------


## mankra

Und wenns mal bißerl abgelegener ist, ist dieser WoWa zu empfehlen:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk6KJ...layer_embedded

----------


## syrocool

hätte nie gedacht dass ein ''auto'' mal so wichtig für mich wird...mein ein und alles  :Smile:

----------


## refromresk



----------


## mankra

Geil. So muß es sein.
Erzähl bißerl mehr, BJ, Motor.
Die Ladefläche schaut noch relativ niedrig aus, die aktuellen Modelle sind ja böse hoch geworden

----------


## refromresk

Ist ein 88 iger GMC Sierra K1500 (also 4x4) oder als Chevy Silverado K1500 (gleiches Modell)

5.7 Liter V8
200 PS

ja ähhh mhh
Driften geht gut mit Heckantrieb  :Wink: 
Sound ist bombastisch .... nur ein bisschen arg laut. 
Verbrauch pendelt sich so bei 20 Litern ein wenn man sehr vorsichtig fährt.

----------


## mankra

Pro Zylinder ist Verbrauch eh OK, und wenn jemand blöd fragt: Es ist ein 5,7 Liter Auto :Wink: 

GMC haben die hochwertigere Innenausstattung, war ja immer die Nobelmarke von GM.

----------


## refromresk

Ich würde eher sagen - ist was für puristen. Aber 88 schon elektrische fensterheber, "Zentralverriegelung" und Tempomat serienmäßig... das haben die tollen deutschen Autos immer noch nicht   :Smile:

----------


## fipu

Dafür sterben sämtliche Gänseblümchen ab, wenn du vorbei gefahren bist! :Big Grin:

----------


## mankra

> Ich würde eher sagen - ist was für puristen. Aber 88 schon elektrische fensterheber, "Zentralverriegelung" und Tempomat serienmäßig... 
> das haben die tollen deutschen Autos immer noch nicht


Was heißt "schon"?
Viele US-Modelle hatten dies schon in den 70igern Serie.

----------


## DocPolo

Hab zwei Caddy die immer her halten müssen, mal kommt das Bike ins Auto, mal aufs Dach, je nach dem wer und was alles dabei ist...

----------


## robertg202

Wie kommt man auf die Idee einen Caddy zu tunen????
Aber ich muß sagen: mit den fetten Felgen schaut der zweite garnicht zwider aus...

----------


## Laubfrosch

wie kommt man auf die idee ein Fixi zu bauen? 
sinnloste fahrrad ever.

----------


## mankra

Zu beiden Postings: Erlaubt ist, was gefällt.
Wenns einem Spaß macht, warum auch net.

Alles was mit BlingBling zu tun hat, ist technisch Sinnlos, egal ob schön eloxierte Pedale, Lenker, Vorbauten, Naben, oder auch große Alufelgen.
Wenns dem Besitzer gefällt und er seine Freude damit hat, bekommt das Ganze wieder seinen Sinn.

----------


## DocPolo

Wie man auf die Idee kommt nen Caddy zu tunen? 

Wie kommt man auf die Idee ein fertiges Bike zu zerlegen und andere Teile dran zu bauen?


Im Prinzip ganz einfach, weil mir die serienmäßig verbauten Schiffschaukelfahrwerke auf den Zeiger gehen und ich auch große seltene Originalfelgen von anderen Herstellern stehe die eigentich immer auch noch nachträglich "veredelt" wurden. Ist eigentlich ein altes Hobby von mir, hat angefangen mit nem Lupo mit 16" original Porsche Felgen, ging weiter mit dem A4 vom Schwiegervater mit 19" Lambo Felgen, dann Volvo vom Bruder mit 19" Porsche Felgen, dann A5 vom Schwiegervater mit 20" Bentley Felgen, für 2012 dann 21" Bentley Felgen, und bei mir am Caddy erst 19" und 20" Maybach Felgen und aktuell 20" Bentley Felgen. Alle Felgen bei allen Fahrzeugen dann noch nachträglich bearbeitet, sprich spezielle lackierung, oder Hochglanzverdichtet oder Verchromt. Über sinn oder unsinn läßt sich wie bei allem streiten. Ist halt auch ne art was individuelles zu haben so wie man es persönlich haben will, wie es hier auch jeder mit seinem Bike macht.

----------


## mankra

Orig. Maybach oder Benley Felgen....... Die sind ja mehr Wert als die Karre selbst  :Wink:

----------


## Tyrolens

Jetzt hat der Caddy schon von Haus aus kaum Federungskomfort, aber mit diesen Felgen geht der Federweg gegen null. 
Wir haben derweil drüber sinniert, dem Caddy einen Teil der Blattfeder raus zu schneiden, damit er bissl weicher wird.

----------


## DocPolo

Naja, ganz so ist es auch nicht... Die Felgen haben zwar nen Listenpreis im 5-stelligen Bereich, aber gebraucht kosten sie im vergleich zum Listenpreis ein Trinkgeld...  :Razz:  Täusch dich ausserdem mal nicht was man für so nen sch**ss Caddy mit voller Hütte liegen lassen kann...  :Weep:  :Bug Eyes:  :Puke:  :Wall:

----------


## DocPolo

@ Tyrolens: Bitte was? Der Caddy hat keinen Federkomfort? Naja, ich weiß auch nicht, ich finde der Caddy ist mit dem Serienfahrwerk so weich und schwammig wie ne Schiffschaukel. Selbst das Original VW "Sportfahrwerk" kannst vergessen weil es butterweich ist. 

Aber da sieht man mal wie das Empfinden von jedem anders ist...  :Smile:

----------


## mankra

Federungskomfort und Wanken haben nur wenig miteinander zu tun. Zu harte Federn und/oder schlechtes Verhältniss aus gefederter/ungefederter Masse und schlechte Lärmdämmung (subjektive Wahrnehmung, wenn eine Querfuge lauter zu hören ist, empfindet man dies auch umkomfortabler) sind die eine Sache, zu weiche Stabis im Verhältniss zum Schwerpunkt und Spurbreite und Einfluß auf die Lenkgeometrie beim Wanken ein ganz anderes Thema.

Ist schon eine Zeitlang her, daß ich nen Caddy gefahren bin. War sogar nur die Kastenwagen Version. Hab ich jetzt nicht so schlimm empfunden, oder nix schlimemr als bei einem T5 KaWa.
Der Touran meiner Chefin ist z.B. schon etwas ruhiger und komfortabler, zum Landstraßenfahren sogar richtig Spaßig (als Highline richtig geile Schalensitze Serie), aber jetzt keine Welten Unterschied.
Limo sinds beide nicht.

----------


## Laubfrosch

mit den Felgen brauchst aber net nach Osteuropa oder manch Metropolregion im deutschsprachigen Gebiet...

----------


## nailen

der neuere caddy ist echt hübsch gefällt mir sehr!!
lg

----------


## DocPolo

So gehts Samstag nach Bischofsmais...

----------


## Sethimus

passt das bike nicht ins auto?

----------


## DocPolo

> passt das bike nicht ins auto?


doch, hab das Auto aber leider mit anderem Kram voll bis unters Dach, daher muß es aufs leider dach....

----------


## Pogo

Hier mal ein Pic von meinem "Schatz". Waren grad in Kroatien unterwegs. Kleine Offroad Foto und Video Session.

----------


## nailen

Peugeot 306 Kombi
kann mi net beschweren, 3 bikes sind das wobei das eine ein BMX ist

----------


## georg

Jo mei.. is eh ned voll. Da paßt oben noch eines quer drüber!  :Big Grin:

----------


## nailen

Hahahhah ja xD 
war so schon tetris like =D

----------

